# Cooking In Bulk Ideas



## irish_2003 (Jun 15, 2011)

ok, so there's many many many threads on all the boards with the same questions over and over about people not knowing how to eat cheap for mass....obviously someone can abuse the Dollar Menus, but you'll be a fatass in no time......so i wanted to start a collective thread with people's ideas for meals that they cook and enjoy not only the first meal but leftovers.....here's a few of mine:


Breakfast burritos- scrambled eggs, corn tortilla, pico de gallo

Goulash- macaroni, diced tomatoes, tomato paste, corn, ground beef or ground turkey

don't know what to call this but cream of mushroom soup mixed with rice and whatever meat product you want.....
put rice and water and a little skim milk in a 2 inch baking pan with chicken breasts or pork chops (if you choose ground beef or ground turkey mix it in after rice is finish).....foil the top and poke a hew holes....bake 450 for 45 minutes....remove foil and bake another 5 minutes to crust the top for texture


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 16, 2011)

Swiss steak (works great in a crock pot). Portion and freeze, serves well with rice.
Chili con Carne, with beans (sorry Texans).
Meatloaf. But I like to spread it out, put cheese on it, then roll it up, so the cheese is spiraled through it. Cold meatloaf sandwiches are awesome.
Beef or chicken stew, again portion and freeze.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 16, 2011)

chili...red bean with ground turkey.  White bean with chicken and green chiles.


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 16, 2011)

I have a pile of cooking in bulk recipes. Are you looking for anything in particular?

Take a bunch of chicken breasts, toss them in a crock pot. Throw in a bottle of your favorite salsa. Cook on low until the chicken is falling part. Shred the bird, toss back in with the salsa. This over a bed of brown rice, good eating.

The wife picks up big honkin' bottom round roasts. I either roast them or throw them on the grill. When done, slice them up and eat all week.

 I don't remember where I stole this recipe from, but it does give a decent meal. IT keeps pretty much all week. Just cut off a chunk and heat up in the microwave.
[FONT=&quot]Thi[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Ingredients:
1 can reduced fat crossant rolls
1 tube of Honeysuckle White turkey sausage (1 lb) really any turkey sausage will do.
1/2 package of uncooked hash browns (15 oz)
1 package fat free cheddar cheese (8 oz)
6 whole eggs
Salt and pepper to taste

Brown sausage in skillet and drain arrange crossant rolls in bottom of pyrex baking dish (spray with pam first) spread hash browns on top of crossant rolls spread cooked and drained turkey sausage evenly over all mix eggs in a seperate bowl and pour over all top with cheese bake at 375 for 40 minutes

Nutrition content
makes 8 servings
per serving:
300 cals
30 g protien
10.5 g fat*
23 g carbs



 [/FONT]


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 16, 2011)

this thread is collective for everyone to contribute....hopefully many newbies, college kids, or poor folks will view the thread and it will help them with their bulking and saving money


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 17, 2011)

Mashed potatoes and some kind of chopped meat , mixed together. Cheap and easy. I am very plain though. - unless my gf cooks


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is another one. This also lasts a long time in the fridge. 

1 pound lean ground beef 
2 red bell peppers, sliced thin 
2 tablespoons fresh ginger 
3 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 teaspoon red pepper flakes 
3 tablespoons natural peanut butter 
2 tablespoons lime juice 
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon sesame oil 
1/2 cup cilantro, chopped 
8 romaine lettuce leaves 

Brown the ground beef in a large nonstick skillet or wok; drain the grease. Add the peppers, ginger, garlic and red pepper flakes. Cook over medium-high heat about 4 minutes or until the peppers have softened slightly. 

Meanwhile, whisk together the peanut butter, lime juice, soy sauce, sesame oil and cilantro. Remove the skillet from the heat and add the peanut butter mixture to the skillet; mix well. Serve the meat mixture rolled up in the lettuce leaves or over chopped lettuce. 

Makes 4 servings 
Freezing not recommended 

_Per Serving: 404 Calories; 29g Fat; 26g Protein; 10g Carbohydrate; 3g Dietary Fiber; 7g Net Carbs _​


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 17, 2011)

Penne with Sausage, Tomatoes, and Spinach

1 cup (dry) Whole wheat Penne Pasta
1/2 lb. sausage (your favorite type) cut into pieces.
1 medium onion, chopped
1 28oz can diced tomatoes
1 box 10oz frozen spinach, thawed and squeezed
1/2 cup shredded mozzerrella cheese (I use fat free and it works wonderfully)
4 garlic cloves, chopped (or 2 tsp minced garlic)
1 tbsp parsley
1 tsp oregano
1/2 tsp basil
1/2 tsp rosemary
salt and pepper to taste

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees. Cook the pasta according to the package directions. Drain and pour into a 2 quart baking dish.

In a large skillet over medium heat, cook the sausage, onion, and garlic for 10 minutes, or until brown. Reduce the head to medium low. Add the tomatoes (with juice) and cook for 20 minutes. At the last few minutes of cooking add the remaining spices and spinach. Stir to combine and continue seasoning according to taste. Remove from the heat. Transfer to the baking dish. Stir in the cheese. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, or until the cheese starts to bubble.

Yeild: 4 servings


----------



## irish_2003 (Jun 17, 2011)

these are too complex.....remember the attention span of most of us is really short


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 17, 2011)

OK. Most of these really do not take much time to get ready.  But I will dig around for some real easy stuff.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 17, 2011)

Cook up 3-4 pounds of 90% lean ground beef and add onions and peppers if you like. Take half and cook with taco seasoning and the other half with Italian stewed tomatoes and tomato paste. Cook a pot of rice, mix in whatever meat flavor suits you that day with some rice or premix it and keep in the fridge. Just portion out what you want. Takes maybe 30 minutes and will last 3 days or more in the fridge or you can freeze some.


----------



## SFW (Jun 17, 2011)

Im all about crock pot style shit and simplistic meals. 

1 bag of frozen chicken thighs or breasts
2 bags of frozen veggies
spices

Boil for an hour. Enjoy


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jun 18, 2011)

Im not big into fancy spices or marinades. I'm fortunate enough to be fine with eating the same ol' thing everyday. 

Heres what I've been doing...












Sometimes I'll switch up it up depending on if im bulking or cutting.
The sweet potatoes will be white, the fish will be red meat, I'll add in a few pounds of pasta or rice, maybe some broccoli. Of course a dozen eggs every morning.

Just like building a good AAS cycle with Test, I always have my base; meat and potatoes


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, this post probably will not suite those with limited attention span.  Here is what I do. Saturday or Sunday is the designated cooking day. I cook my meals for the entire week. I throw chicken breasts, between 4 and 6 on the grill. Same thing with pork chops or steak. As I said in an earlier post, cook a roast and slice it up for the week.  

All of the meats can and will get boring in time. the key word is SPICES. You will be surprised what some garlic powder and lime juice will do for chicken. Same can be said for Soy or Teryaki sauces.

For your carbs, chop up some veggies, harder ones work best, carrots, celery, asparagus, you get the idea. Throw these in a pot with rice.  Cook the rice as usual. Eat when done.


----------



## robertsoarks89 (Jun 18, 2011)

probably not the best choice but lately i have been cooking family size hamburger helper its like 2 bucks with 2 pounds of turkey and split it up into three meals...take thirty minutes...and use 90% turkey..shit is the bomb...you get your protein and carbs and low fat...

i'm a college kid on a budget..i buy about 20 pounds of frozen chicken 20 lbs  of frozen turkey meat and hamburger helper for like 75 bucks a week..cant really beat it


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 18, 2011)

2x big arse tins of abacore tuna
2x cups brown rice
sliced spring onion and chopped garlic
lemon juice and olive oil
chopped parsley
other herbs etc

Gears!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 19, 2011)

MrSaturatedFat said:


> Im not big into fancy spices or marinades. I'm fortunate enough to be fine with eating the same ol' thing everyday.
> 
> Heres what I've been doing...
> 
> ...


 

That looks like my shopping trips and my kitchen on Sunday!


----------



## dogsoldier (Jun 19, 2011)

I can sympathize with those on a "college kid's budget".  There were a few times in my life when I was so broke I couldn't afford to pay attention.  Are there any dollar stores in your area?  These places are crazy.  The only problem is that you never know what they will have. Just last month the wife picked up 2 cases of canned beef stew to hang on for when I go hunting or we go camping for $10.


----------

